# need help starting a car with no keys



## 71LemansT37 (Nov 11, 2009)

I know its a weird request. No, not a gone in 60 seconds thing going on here. I just picked up my basket case 71 Lemans, and the P.O. can not find any keys. The ignition cylinder has been replaced, so no chance of using PHS docs and dealer to get a key either. I just want to know if this engine is any good before I sink any money into this thing. How do I start this thing with no keys? Is the switch down on the bottom of column or do I need to drill out the cylinder. P.O. told me they were starting it somehow without keys, but she got the car after her father passed and doesnt know how, and im not familiar with GM at all. Anybody PM me some help? Thanks!


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Give 12 volts to the big red wire that goes to the distributer for ignition source. Find the Purple wire that goes down to the starter. Apply 12 volts to it to crank the engine. Good luck


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

646904GTO said:


> Give 12 volts to the big red wire that goes to the distributer for ignition source. Find the Purple wire that goes down to the starter. Apply 12 volts to it to crank the engine. Good luck


:agree

Or short the positive feed on the starter to the "R" terminal on the starter solenoid, then apply a momentary 12 volts to the terminal marked "S" on the solenoid.


----------



## 71LemansT37 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help. So that goes through the resistor and wont fry the points?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

71LemansT37 said:


> Thanks for the help. So that goes through the resistor and wont fry the points?


No, the ballast wire comes from the switch circuit, the car initially starts with the full voltage going to the coil from the "R" connection on the solenoid and drops out after the car starts. If you get the car running you will have to remove that jumper to turn the car off.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Remove the 2 screws from the start switch at the bottom of the column and use a nail/punch etc to slide the switch forward like the rod from the key does. It may already be loose from the PO doing it that way.


----------

